

If your site's emails are not downloading on ipad/iphone - pardner
http://www.emailonacid.com/blog/details/C13/ensure_that_your_entire_email_is_rendered_by_default_in_the_iphone_ipad

======
pardner
One of my companies sends a lot of email. When we updated some templates,
ipads and iphones seriously messed up the email (all recipients saw was a gray
screen... IF they scrolled down they saw a "partially downloaded' message.)

This IOS bug persists even in current model ipads and iphones. The website
article explains the fix -- basically, add dummy stuff your your <head> tag
until it contains at least 1019 characters.

